# Heat pump condenser used for ac only



## 904sorock (Oct 11, 2010)

Just wondering if it is possible to use a natural gas furnace followed by a indoor evap coil going to a outside heat pump condenser. Would like to use the gas furnace for heating and the evap coil with heatpump condenser for cooling only. Is it a matter of just not using activating the reversing valve. Thanks SM


----------



## user84377 (Jan 7, 2012)

904sorock said:


> Just wondering if it is possible to use a natural gas furnace followed by a indoor evap coil going to a outside heat pump condenser. Would like to use the gas furnace for heating and the evap coil with heatpump condenser for cooling only. Is it a matter of just not using activating the reversing valve. Thanks SM


*Sure you could, provided that it is done right and that the equipment matches air flow requirements etc and that the heat pump being used is not going to be over or undersized for cooling capacities. The indoor coil...metering device, etc must be matched for proper refrigerant design specs.*

*QUESTION IS,,,,,*

*Why in the world would you want to do that when you could at least utilize it has a dual fuel. If it is the cooler air that heat pump supplies you are unhappy with as compared to the supply temp of a gas furnace....you could at least utilize it as a dual fuel with higher than normal switchover temps....this way you at least get some cost savings.*

*For instance...a typical dual fuel will be designed to switch from heat pump to fossil fuel at around 34 or 35 deg but you could set your's higher....40 or so. This way the air being supplied by the heat pump will be higher as there is more heat in the ambient air to be picked up by the heat pump.*


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I am a fan of heat pumps and the savings. But, with the more I know, the less I know. The reason for this comment is the noise the heat pumps make. I have a neighbor with one, and when taking a soak in the hot tub, I hear the hard start, and whoosh of the defrost cycle, which is not very soothing.

It is something that should be addressed when trying to selling duel fuel.


----------



## user84377 (Jan 7, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> I am a fan of heat pumps and the savings. But, with the more I know, the less I know. The reason for this comment is the noise the heat pumps make. I have a neighbor with one, and when taking a soak in the hot tub, I hear the hard start, and whoosh of the defrost cycle, which is not very soothing.
> 
> It is something that should be addressed when trying to selling duel fuel.



There are new defrost boards that eliminate a lot of the noise by delaying the steps when going into or out off defrost. Admittedly though there is still noise.

lol....hey, if you'd allow your neighbor to place their heatpump refrigerant piping in that nice hot tub of water you're soaking in...well, there wouldn't be a defrost.


----------



## airhandlerJosh (Jan 19, 2012)

I would agree that gatting a dual fue stat and outdoor stat for heat pump would be the best thing to do. Howevr if you just hate heat pumps for heating you should be able to use a heat pump in a/c only no prob. Only problem I can see is you may get a delay at the defrost control board when it comes on in a/c. ( condensing only unit may not )


----------

